# The Dam Store is for sale



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Who will be the next person to realize their dreams of owning a Bait and Tackle just down the street from the Ausable River, and a short drive from Oscoda? I've been coming to the NE part of the State for 55 years, and the Dam Store (and Bear Store, near Hale) has always been there, and has been _*open*_. There was a time when that dam/river/port supported 2 fully-stocked stores that close (to the dam), and 2 other shops in town. There are still tons of great fishing opportunities right there. 

https://wkfr.com/dam-store-michigan-for-sale/


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> Who will be the next person to realize their dreams of owning a Bait and Tackle just down the street from the Ausable River, and a short drive from Oscoda? I've been coming to the NE part of the State for 55 years, and the Dam Store (and Bear Store, near Hale) has always been there, and has been _*open*_. There was a time when that dam/river/port supported 2 fully-stocked stores that close (to the dam), and 2 other shops in town. There are still tons of great fishing opportunities right there.
> 
> https://wkfr.com/dam-store-michigan-for-sale/


I miss the Bear's Den, those chili cheese waffles were awesome. I'd stop in every time I went to see my folks out that way.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> There was a time when that dam/river/port supported 2 fully-stocked stores that close (to the dam), and 2 other shops in town. There are still tons of great fishing opportunities right there.
> 
> https://wkfr.com/dam-store-michigan-for-sale/


Remember Ruthie's? She was a cool old gal with her Coke-bottle glasses. Damn I must be getting old! I thought I was still too young for nostalgia. :sad:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Who will be the next person to realize their dreams of owning a Bait and Tackle just down the street from the Ausable River, and a short drive from Oscoda? I've been coming to the NE part of the State for 55 years, and the Dam Store (and Bear Store, near Hale) has always been there, and has been _*open*_. There was a time when that dam/river/port supported 2 fully-stocked stores that close (to the dam), and 2 other shops in town. There are still tons of great fishing opportunities right there.
> 
> https://wkfr.com/dam-store-michigan-for-sale/


Damn........


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Always stop by there for a bottle of jack on the way to cooke. Always went to Desi.s in the winter... old times,


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

When we were little boys we could say "let's go too the damn store!" Thought we were cool....


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Remember Ruthie's? She was a cool old gal with her Coke-bottle glasses. Damn I must be getting old! I thought I was still too young for nostalgia. :sad:


I liked Ruthie's. We used to stop there often. I can still picture her and hear her accent! I guess that makes two old timers.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Never knew that the owner was good friends with one of my great aunts. We brought her down from Calumet and she wanted to visit them. 

After finding out I HAD to ask how he could justify selling Coleman lantern fluid for 8 bucks a gallon in the late 70's-early 80's. It's whatever you can get! Ah, the old snagging days...


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a place north of Hale. I hope it sells. It bugs me to see places fall by the wayside. The Au Sable River Camp, Bear's den, Hale Bar , come to mind. We try to support the Long Lake Bar, Cedar Tavern, and Desi's all we can when we are up.

I even remember Whispering Pines. I am getting old.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

deepwoods said:


> I have a place north of Hale. I hope it sells. It bugs me to see places fall by the wayside. The Au Sable River Camp, Bear's den, Hale Bar , come to mind. We try to support the Long Lake Bar, Cedar Tavern, and Desi's all we can when we are up.
> 
> I even remember Whispering Pines. I am getting old.


I miss the all you can eat fish at Hale Bar. I'd go get fat any chance I had.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Friday's at Cedar is pretty good if you get the chance. That or we go to the Eagle's Club for the fry.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

deepwoods said:


> Friday's at Cedar is pretty good if you get the chance. That or we go to the Eagle's Club for the fry.


My mom tells me about the Eagles Club often. She moved up to Lupton a few years back to be closer to friends. Heck you might know a lot of the people she does, seems everybody knows everybody up there.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

deepwoods said:


> I have a place north of Hale. I hope it sells. It bugs me to see places fall by the wayside. The Au Sable River Camp, Bear's den, Hale Bar , come to mind. We try to support the Long Lake Bar, Cedar Tavern, and Desi's all we can when we are up.
> 
> I even remember Whispering Pines. I am getting old.



What are you asking for it. Could you PM me the details?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I am sorry, I was referring to the store and not my cabin. I am not selling my place.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

piscatorial warrior said:


> What are you asking for it. Could you PM me the details?


I heard that the asking price was in the $500K neighborhood. It is listed with a realtor, you should be able to find it on "the web".


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

FOE Lodge, just north of Hale, has AYCE Cod on Friday nights. The Hale Bar has been closed for many years, and the building is gone now. 

I saw $500k for the Dam Store. I've bought a lot of bait, and coffee, and snacks, and sandwiches, and fishing licenses, and beer, and hooks there, over the years.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> FOE Lodge, just north of Hale, has AYCE Cod on Friday nights. The Hale Bar has been closed for many years, and the building is gone now.
> 
> I saw $500k for the Dam Store. I've bought a lot of bait, and coffee, and snacks, and sandwiches, and fishing licenses, and beer, and hooks there, over the years.


And Dam Water Bottles. I'll have to stop in and buy a few next weekend when I am up.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

deepwoods said:


> I have a place north of Hale. I hope it sells. It bugs me to see places fall by the wayside. The Au Sable River Camp, Bear's den, Hale Bar , come to mind. We try to support the Long Lake Bar, Cedar Tavern, and Desi's all we can when we are up.
> 
> I even remember Whispering Pines. I am getting old.


Timbers & a # of other's! Hate to see them go


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> FOE Lodge, just north of Hale, has AYCE Cod on Friday nights. The Hale Bar has been closed for many years, and the building is gone now.
> 
> I saw $500k for the Dam Store. I've bought a lot of bait, and coffee, and snacks, and sandwiches, and fishing licenses, and beer, and hooks there, over the years.


That FOE right on corner of Wickert? We say "wickert's quicker" to get to my uncles place.. Either rollaway rd or Wickert, I take them both equally ! 
Love them both.. 
I usually bring the fish for a fry *but *that would be easier


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

I wonder if the banks now consider dam failures such as happened in Midland Co. when evaluating businesses like this. The building is high enough not to be damaged. But the business wouldn't survive the economic collapse that would follow not having Foote Pond present. Something I never would have considered prior to 2020.


----------

